# Melting and joining Corian



## massmanute

Can Corian be melted, and more particularly, can one joint Corian pieces by melting them in an oven, possibly with the application of mild pressure to force the pieces together?

I realize there are adhesives for joining Corian, but my question deals with direct joining rather than using adhesives.

Thanks.

Alan


----------



## fernhills

I was at a craft show/sale once where they had a stand set up with a bunch of toaster ovens and were heating the corian and then shaping the corian in various shapes and letting it cool.  I never tried it.  Carl


----------



## workinforwood

I don't know positively what the answer is, but I feel the answer will be no.  Now heating it up and shaping it, absolutely. You can do the same thing with Alumilite..but don't try heating and shaping PR.


----------



## witz1976

I am just curious as the the purpose of this?  I mean I can glue up corian and you cannot even see a glue line, it is quick and easy.  Again, just curious.


----------



## skiprat

workinforwood said:


> ............but don't try heating and shaping PR.


 

Why not Jeff?? I often use heat to bend and shape PR.  Works great to get perfect joints.  I used loads of heat on my Rat's Tale:wink:


----------



## workinforwood

Maybe I'm too aggressive with my heat Steve..last time I had some PR in the oven I had to get out a chisel to scrape out the melted mass of plastic off the bottom. You have to work fast too, so the wife doesn't see it, but you can't hide the smell. :biggrin::beat-up:


----------



## DozerMite

skiprat said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............but don't try heating and shaping PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Jeff?? I often use heat to bend and shape PR.
Click to expand...

 
I too use heat to shape PR. I don't use intense heat or a direct flame, but it will shape easily.


----------



## Mark

From what's been said, I'd think heating it to the point that it is pliable would not let you bond the sides. To get it that hot, the pieces would likely deform. Just my opinion. Never tried it...


----------



## PenPal

Steve,
I must have been absent when you posted your Rats Tale but following your Link I am and it sounds like a Cliche totally impressed by your hand filing threadcutting, imagination and completion of your workmanship. Indeed it makes my day.

Your friend Peter.


----------



## HSTurning

No idea about the corian question

Peter
Steve (skiprat) and Jim K (greeneyedblackcat) have the ability to make most of look at are work and think 1 of 2 things.  "I don't know why I even try I cant compete with that." or "Now that is a level I strive to get to." 
Most of the time I think #1


----------



## Ken Dolph

*Bonding Corian*

The answer to the original question is no.

Though the binder in Corian is 100% acrylic it comprises only about 30% of the material.  Alumina-trihydrate is the main component of Corian.  To melt the acrylic you need to reach 380 to 400 degrees F.  Alumina -trihydrate  changes chemical form and outgasses water vapor at 360 degrees F.  The effect (besides smelling awful) is the same as sweating.  The Corian will remain at 360 until all of the ATH is converted.  

One might think that an acrylic chemical welder, like MEK (methyl-ethyl- keytone) would work.  Alas There is not enough acrylic in the Corian to weld it this way.  

Bonding with duPont seam adhesive will yield a strength of about 800 psi.

An industrial CA (properly applied and allowed to cure for 24) hours will yield a strength up to 3,800 psi.

The bending temperature for Corian is between 325 and 350 degrees F.  The piece should be uniformly heated through in an oven with accurate temperature gauge. 

I hope this helps
Ken

For more information on working with Corian see http://sites.google.com/site/coriartinc


----------



## Dudley Young

It sounds like a smelly job and worst of all it sounds like work. Neither one I want anything to do with.:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek

Ken Dolph said:


> ... clipped ...
> 
> I hope this helps
> Ken
> 
> For more information on working with Corian see http://sites.google.com/site/coriartinc



Holy cow Ken, that was an impressive amount of info!  Thanks and welcome to the IAP!


----------



## massmanute

Ken,

Thanks for the extremely informative reply.


----------



## JAZNCARR

*heat for forming yes....  joining  nope*

Solid surface materials typically will  be pliable around 290-300 degrees after baking it for 25 to 30 minutes if you can tie a 1 inch wide piece into a knot you can do pretty much whatever you want to it.  but melding the  the 2 pieces together.. It aint happening..
Also you have to be sure that the temp  goes up slow and stays constant and that your  heat isn't directly applied to the corian it will start smoking and the piece basically turn white( like the saw dust) and you just wasted a chunk of corian..


----------



## navycop

JAZNCARR said:


> Solid surface materials typically will be pliable around 290-300 degrees after baking it for 25 to 30 minutes if you can tie a 1 inch wide piece into a knot you can do pretty much whatever you want to it. but melding the the 2 pieces together.. It aint happening..
> Also you have to be sure that the temp goes up slow and stays constant and that your heat isn't directly applied to the corian it will start smoking and the piece basically turn white( like the saw dust) and you just wasted a chunk of corian..


 It just so happens that I went and picked up some scrap corian this afternoon. The owner told me I can heat it in an over to 325-375 degrees and it will be like play-doo.


----------



## thewishman

navycop said:


> The owner told me I can heat it in an over to 325-375 degrees and it will be like play-doo.



My wife's brother used to leave play-doo around the house - it always made his mom yell at the dogs.:clown:


----------



## JoeOCNJ

I found this on youtube one day.. not sure if it is what your looking for.. but have a look see...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEGVMq1lfu4


----------



## Hess

I use it all the time they make a glue,  i use CA.  you can heat it to shape it but I have never been able to milt it unless you just want a mess


----------



## DrPepper8412

witz1976 said:


> I am just curious as the the purpose of this?  I mean I can glue up corian and you cannot even see a glue line, it is quick and easy.  Again, just curious.



Dan, how do you glue it so well?


----------



## wolftat

Corian can be glued with CA, the thinner the better. Overheating it releases a toxic gas and the smell is awful. Contact me if hyou need a hand with working with it as I have done a lot of bending.and joining.of it.


----------



## nava1uni

I use CA and do it similar to the you tube video.  Works well and no seam shows.  Turns easily with very sharp tools.  Hone between sharpening gives a longer time frame between having to go to the grinder.


----------

